# Freyja - BH



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Freyja and I finally earned our BH at a DVG trial hosted by Anacapa Working Dog Association, under judge Fred Marashi. We passed by the skin of the teeth because a) she decided to potty during the long down, though she actually downed on her own after standing there for about 10 seconds, and b) I forgot to do the pace changes on the on-leash portion, due to nerves.

The judge commented on Freyja's drive and enthusiasm, especially during the recall, during which she came so fast that she actually ran into me (something we've been working on lol). She had very correct motion exercises, and did a good job with the temperament test.

Now it's on to the SchH 1!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations, that is Awesome!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!

Is it just as hot there as in the Bay Area?


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Good Job Nat. It will get easier .....eventually.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

CONGRATS!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yea Nat!!!!!!!!!!! a very BIG







!!!!!























Lee


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here in OC, yes. But the trial was in Ventura and it was FREEZING. I was not prepared for how cold it was. Thankfully had a sweater in the car, by chance.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Told you so!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Nat!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaTold you so!


Oh, shush.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Nat,

You were in my old area . Used to worked in Ventura and lived on the beach!

Always colder at this time of year.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Awesome! My favorite thing about Ventura/Oxnard: LOTS of tracking!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Way to go Nat and Freyja! That's awesome.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Congrats!!!! and Whew! What a relief to get it over!!!


----------



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

HUGE Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Yipee


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats to you!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9HUGE Congratulations!!!!


Echo that!


----------

